# one-rep max calculator



## jarrod (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.timinvermont.com/fitness/orm.htm

the name says it all; you enter the weight you lifted, the number of reps you got before hitting failure, & it estimates your one rep max.

really a handy tool.  i've been using it since i work out at home & don't have many plates yet.  

jf


----------

